# 13/14 Season Edit



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

And not one kick to the back?????

Only kiddin!!!!!

Well done, Sneaky!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

very cool !!!


----------



## pennyring (Mar 18, 2014)

He's awesome!!  Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Thanks, so proud of him, he has come on leaps and bounds the last part of the season, and already has taken to the trampoline for training... Hehe


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=722253277816004

A link to a short video from 1st May and Sneakys Snowboard school having some fun...

A couple of jumps, some very slushy snow and a water pool...


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

nice edit! hes pretty good for his age. it was very cool of Danny Davis to do that for you guys!


----------



## tradnwaves4snow (Nov 19, 2013)

yeeew!! thanks for the stoke. cant wait to see what he can do next year


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I posted his vid on stoked.com, and it's currently trending in the No1 spot in snowboarding... How cool is that...!!!

STOKED - The Social Media Network for Extreme Sports

And Dave, sneaky said "G'day mate, see you next season again"


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Oh to be a kid and fearless again! :thumbsup:

Way to go! :bowdown:


----------

